# 1300 fps in .22 caliber



## ambientflier (Feb 9, 2007)

:sniper:

http://www.compasseco.com/index.php?act ... revstart=0

What do you guys think about it? I read a review of it somewhere that said that the heaviest grain pellets (30 grain) were still clocking in at above 1000fps. What would that do to, say, a squirrel if you shot it with a heavy grain hollow point?


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

it would definately drop a squirrel and a rabbit...if you are willing to spend the dough


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have 4,800 fps in a 22cal


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

is it a real gun?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

ya 22-6mm. my 22-250 is pretty close to it too.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

Technical Data 
Velocity 600 - 1300 feet per secon (Depending on the caliber, pellet weight and power setting)


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

sin man i think you might of misunderstood they are talking about a .22 pellet rifle


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

no i know they are talking about a pellet gun i just dont know why you would want to use a pellet gun when you could use a regular rifle


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

it is a different type of experience.. I have been getting away from my larger rifles and getting more air rifles. Though i still keep my 22 for things.

Try it some time , and don't go to walmart and get a $70 and talk crap about it. There are alot of really good air rifles that will shoot great. The air rifle i have will shoot a group smaller than a quarter inch at 100 feet. Haven't been able to get anywhere that has 150 or further, indoor that is.


----------

